# Englander 25PDV Factory setting C or D?



## CTmedic (Dec 14, 2014)

I have an Englander 25PDV pellet stove and have ready so many confusing threads about what is the factory mode of this stove. I know the bottom 3 settings are 6-4-1, however what is the factory default "C" or "D"

Thanks


----------



## SKOAL MAN (Dec 14, 2014)

Do a factory reset and it will tell you!


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 14, 2014)

CTmedic said:


> I have an Englander 25PDV pellet stove and have ready so many confusing threads about what is the factory mode of this stove. I know the bottom 3 settings are 6-4-1, however what is the factory default "C" or "D"
> 
> Thanks



The standard setting for the PDV is mode C. The stove can also run in mode D, if you want to reduce the output.
Mode D is the standard mode for the PDVC.


----------



## CTmedic (Dec 14, 2014)

Harvey Schneider said:


> The standard setting for the PDV is mode C. The stove can also run in mode D, if you want to reduce the output.
> Mode D is the standard mode for the PDVC.



Thank you Harvey.

While I always try the search mode, many responses seemed to intertwine the PVD and the PVDC model which I was aware was a different mode. Funny though that I did a full reset some weeks ago today when I checked the stove was on "D" and I seemed to be getting a huge buildup of unburnt pellets. Not saying that was a culprit, however after doing a good cleaning today and putting it to "C" the stove seems much happier.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 14, 2014)

CTmedic said:


> Thank you Harvey.
> 
> While I always try the search mode, many responses seemed to intertwine the PVD and the PVDC model which I was aware was a different mode. Funny though that I did a full reset some weeks ago today when I checked the stove was on "D" and I seemed to be getting a huge buildup of unburnt pellets. Not saying that was a culprit, however after doing a good cleaning today and putting it to "C" the stove seems much happier.


The PDVC is the smaller model. Running in mode D should give you less fuel feed than mode C. I don't think that you would get a pellet pile up from running in mode D. 
Make sure that the bottom of the fire pot is seated with no opportunity for air to bypass the fire and that the holes in the plate are clean. Those two problems frequently lead to pellet pile up. Anything that reduces the air draw through the bottom of the fire pot will cause partially burned pellets to pile up. Check for door, hopper lid and gasket leaks. Those are the most likely to cause the problems that you described.


----------



## CTmedic (Dec 14, 2014)

Harvey Schneider said:


> The PDVC is the smaller model. Running in mode D should give you less fuel feed than mode C. I don't think that you would get a pellet pile up from running in mode D.
> Make sure that the bottom of the fire pot is seated with no opportunity for air to bypass the fire and that the holes in the plate are clean. Those two problems frequently lead to pellet pile up. Anything that reduces the air draw through the bottom of the fire pot will cause partially burned pellets to pile up. Check for door, hopper lid and gasket leaks. Those are the most likely to cause the problems that you described.



Just ordered a Combustion motor gasket as I am feeling some air coming out from that gasket. Door and Hopper are both fine. Burn Pot wear plate seems fine as well. It was burning fine till about 5-6 days ago with minimal buildup.


----------



## jintoreedwine (Dec 14, 2014)

Hmmm, that is interesting. I have a 25-PDV and from the factory it was set to mode D. Now I am kinda curious...


----------



## jintoreedwine (Dec 15, 2014)

I called ESW support this morning because I was curious about this. 

They said that for my 2008 25-PDV the default mode is actually 'D'. 

I see from the OP's signature that the stove in question may be a 2011 and I don't know if the same applies, but it would be worth calling ESW support to verify. I've called them a handful of times and while you might be on a hold a little while (since it is the heating season) they have always been extremely friendly and made sure all my questions were answered before they hung up.

They really intend for owners of their stoves to call support if there are any questions, so you may as well use the great service they offer! That is one of the reasons I ended up buying my stove from them .


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Dec 15, 2014)

jintoreedwine said:


> I called ESW support this morning because I was curious about this.
> 
> They said that for my 2008 25-PDV the default mode is actually 'D'.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I was misinformed. Thanks for correcting that.


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 15, 2014)

I've also been reading info on the PDV -- seems some have a default setting of 'd' and others 'c'.  Seems that the older ones default setting is 'd'.

Would be good if ESW could release a PDF file for all the stoves and the default modes for them based on year and model, would save so many headaches.


----------



## jintoreedwine (Dec 17, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> I've also been reading info on the PDV -- seems some have a default setting of 'd' and others 'c'.  Seems that the older ones default setting is 'd'.
> 
> Would be good if ESW could release a PDF file for all the stoves and the default modes for them based on year and model, would save so many headaches.



Yes, I couldn't agree more! It would also be nice if that same document included descriptions of the infamous "3 buttons" and their description of how to best dial in your stove. I bet it would save them a lot of support calls .


----------



## SKOAL MAN (Dec 17, 2014)

What does it matter what the default mode is? Use the one that works best with the pellets you are burning and the situation you are in! Every stove burns different and there are so many different pellets, the combinations are endless.


----------



## MCPO (Dec 18, 2014)

CladMaster said:


> I've also been reading info on the PDV -- seems some have a default setting of 'd' and others 'c'.  Seems that the older ones default setting is 'd'.
> 
> Would be good if ESW could release a PDF file for all the stoves and the default modes for them based on year and model, would save so many headaches.


I`ve been harping on that same subject all along.
A bit more in the manual regarding modes and settings for each model would be advantageous to the user but for some reason ESW refuses to include this specific and  important info . The only thing I can figure is the stove will only meet emissions regs when set to the original factory mode and they don`t want the end user to change it . However power outages and other circumstances cause the settings to change and negatively affect the stove operation leaving that end user with a big problem that simply shouldn`t be!
Since they use a single common control for all their stoves it is understandable that each stove model uses a different factory programmed setting.
I still think more info in the manual would be a good thing for the user. It`s so obvious that the #1 ESW complaint on this forum is based on the touch pad settings.


----------



## jintoreedwine (Dec 18, 2014)

MCPO said:


> I`ve been harping on that same subject all along.
> A bit more in the manual regarding modes and settings for each model would be advantageous to the user but for some reason ESW refuses to include this specific and  important info . The only thing I can figure is the stove will only meet emissions regs when set to the original factory mode and they don`t want the end user to change it . However power outages and other circumstances cause the settings to change and negatively affect the stove operation leaving that end user with a big problem that simply shouldn`t be!
> Since they use a single common control for all their stoves it is understandable that each stove model uses a different factory programmed setting.
> I still think more info in the manual would be a good thing for the user. It`s so obvious that the #1 ESW complaint on this forum is based on the touch pad settings.



You'd think if they were really worried about emissions they wouldn't offer to help you adjust them over the phone (where they can't directly observe the impact of the setting change.) I think they just worry about people potentially over-firing their stoves or running them dirty and then calling in warranty requests when it was really the owners fault for tinkering with the settings and not paying attention. To truly dial in the stove for a brand of pellets it can be a bit time consuming as  you have to wait 10 - 20 minutes between each setting change to get a decent idea of the impact it had. 

Oh well, in the end, it is probably nit-picking, anyone on this forum can easily find the posts that discuss how to tune up the stove and play with the settings to their hearts content . They still have an awesome user manual and the DVD that shows you how to take apart almost the entire stove -- hard to argue with that kind of literature!


----------



## Stihl029 (Dec 19, 2014)

How does one tell if their stove is on "C" or "D"? And what difference have you guys seen from being on one or the other?


----------



## CladMaster (Dec 19, 2014)

Stihl029 said:


> How does one tell if their stove is on "C" or "D"? And what difference have you guys seen from being on one or the other?



https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/englander-25-pvdc-tuning.121069/page-2#post-1840776

The 25-PDVC runs hotter in 'c' mode, it also eats more fuel to do this.

The 25-PDV runs cooler in 'd' mode, it eats less fuel than it does in 'c' mode.


----------



## Cedarjunki (Oct 31, 2015)

CladMaster said:


> I've also been reading info on the PDV -- seems some have a default setting of 'd' and others 'c'.  Seems that the older ones default setting is 'd'.
> 
> Would be good if ESW could release a PDF file for all the stoves and the default modes for them based on year and model, would save so many headaches.




I know this is an older post.. but this is where my statement fits.  I purchased a used 25 pdv made in 2000..  i called for the factory settings and was informed it should be running mode A.


----------



## Glen52871 (Dec 6, 2015)

I was having issues with my Englander short torchy flames no matter what settings the bottom 3 buttons were. I've been reading about changing the mode on here helps so I changed it to "c" bottom 3 buttons on 4 4 1 feed on 2 blower on 5. What a difference hotter tall flames,glass staying clear.THANK YOU for all the information you all have given


----------



## robert3rd (Jan 8, 2016)

No reply no answers just a lot of questions. I bought and installed a 25 pdve/55=shp22e! I was told it runs over 70 75 degrees. It never hit over 68 a friend who has owned a pellet stove all his life said the factory settings must be wrong. I understand the feed and blower rates but something seems to be off.  What are they supposed to run at ? How do you change them? Can you explain them in simple man terms? Love the stove but need a lotmore heat for the wife and kids


----------



## Michael6268 (Jan 9, 2016)

70 - 75 degrees room temp? Who told you that? Nobody can tell you what your room temp is going to be without knowing your setup, square footage, insulation, location etc. Need more info about your stove setup, type of house and insulation etc to even attempt to diagnose.


----------



## Chrystal_neal (Nov 26, 2018)

Called tech at england and talked to a really nice tech. We thought we had fixed our problem. The stove stays in the A setting no matter whatwe try to change it to. Trying to get it to stay in d. It keeps resetting itself back to the A setting though


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 26, 2018)

This was an old thread and has both stoves in it so What stove do you have?


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 26, 2018)

Unplug the stove. Then plug back in. you must press and relase the blower speed up and down buttons within 3 seconds of plugging the unit in , if the plug is on the other side of the stove get help. Once you get the indicator to show it is in D mode press the start button. That should lock the code in. Redo the process to make sure it stayed in D mode.


----------



## Chrystal_neal (Nov 26, 2018)

Ssyko said:


> Unplug the stove. Then plug back in. you must press and relase the blower speed up and down buttons within 3 seconds of plugging the unit in , if the plug is on the other side of the stove get help. Once you get the indicator to show it is in D mode press the start button. That should lock the code in. Redo the process to make sure it stayed in D mode.



We have done this and it still keeps resetting itself back to A. All done within 3 seconds.


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 26, 2018)

You probably need a new board then. Prom may be damaged


----------

